# Vaporesso ESTOCK Tank and EUC Coils



## Rob Fisher

EUC stands for Eco Universal Coil and the ESTOC tank is the FIRST on the market featuring this beauty. This technology will allow you to replace _only the core_ of your atomizer (the EUC) by dropping it in and out of its casing within the ESTOC. Since the outer metal sleeve of the coil is built into the tank, you will save save TIME, MONEY, and the ENVIRONMENT all at once. EUC is designed to deliver cloud-sized vapor with the purest flavor of your favorite juice. Its core heating element is as powerful as any full atomizer head and capable of performing on a wide range of output settings.

The EUC is a radical innovation, and retains all the vaping quality Vaporesso have become well-known for. It's available both in traditional organic cotton and with our cCell ceramic technology. The EUCs can also be purchased with an adaptor that allows them to be used in many other popular brand tanks, so if you're happy with your tank, just pick up a pack of EUCs and carry on!




From what I have been able to glean from the internet is that this new coil system will fit the following tanks...

Aspire Atlantis
Aspire Atlantis v2
Aspire Atlantis Mega
Aspire Triton
Aspire Triton 2
Eleaf Melo
Eleaf Melo 2
Eleaf iJust 2
Eleaf Melo 3
Eleaf Melo 3 Mini
Vaporesso TARGET
Vaporesso Gemini
Beyond Vape Silo Beast
Tobeco Super Tank
Tobeco Super Tank Mini
Playboy Vixen
Playboy Vixen mini
Amigo Donner 22
Amigo Riptide
Project Sub-Ohm SAUCECODE
Anyvape Segatank
Anyvape Furytank
SOV Eclipse
Smokme Subverter Mini
Vaportech Morpheus
Vaportech Morpheus 2
Ovancl Espole
Thunderhead creations Thunderstorm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet

I think this is a great idea, it should drop the price of commercial coils a lot. I wonder how many different options will be available for the 'guts' of these coils??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Interesting Rob, thanks
Here we go again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boktiet said:


> I think this is a great idea, it should drop the price of commercial coils a lot. I wonder how many different options will be available for the 'guts' of these coils??



It wouldn't surprise me if they do shell casings for other tanks than the ones I listed above...


----------



## Stosta

Looking forward to this one, if they get it right it could be a game-changer in terms of who adopts it and who doesn't.

One reason I used to only buy Kangertech stuff is because I liked the fact that I had a stash of commercial coils, so a new tank comes out and I can easily adopt it into my regime because I already have a pile of coils for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Provisional pricing doesn't look bad $14 for 10 coils plus the sleeve. Now lets just hope they perform well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well I finally have one of these new tanks in my paw... test to follow in the next day or two!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No where on the box or limited instruction cards does it give an indication of the power to be used on the coil... so lets play at 28 watts for now... so far wicking the coil ready for use and getting up and going was a piece of cake... they seemed to have solved the problem of ceramic coils taking a bit of effort to prime. 

Initial flavour is pretty good and I expect it to improve with a little bit of use...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Marvellous that you are testing this @Rob Fisher 
Will be watching carefully

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As expected after a bit of use the flavour became crisp and pure as one would expect from a decent ceramic coil. The vape is very similar to a decent 0.6Ω cCell for me and that's good news... airflow is very similar to the cCell and I wish they would make one with more airflow.

For anyone with any of the tanks listed above in the OP this coil system is certainly worth a look see. They mention adapters will be available for the long list of tanks that will be able to use the new coil... I wonder when they will be available?

Been using the tank all day and so far no airlock issue...

The drip tip and top cap is nice and flat so any @hands drip tip is gonna work on this tank!

More tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> Been using the tank all day and so far no airlock issue...




@Rob Fisher , an update on the ESTOC please.

.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## foGGyrEader

Found my next upgrade


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> As expected after a bit of use the flavour became crisp and pure as one would expect from a decent ceramic coil. The vape is very similar to a decent 0.6Ω cCell for me and that's good news... airflow is very similar to the cCell and I wish they would make one with more airflow.
> 
> For anyone with any of the tanks listed above in the OP this coil system is certainly worth a look see. They mention adapters will be available for the long list of tanks that will be able to use the new coil... I wonder when they will be available?
> 
> Been using the tank all day and so far no airlock issue...
> 
> The drip tip and top cap is nice and flat so any @hands drip tip is gonna work on this tank!
> 
> More tomorrow...




@Rob Fisher , Can you give us an update on the ESTOC tanks and EUC coils ?

.


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , Can you give us an update on the ESTOC tanks and EUC coils ?



@ddk1979 I only had the tank on loan for a few days and while I had it it performed really well... now they are available to buy I haven't bought one because I have plenty of Melo 3 Mini's and cCells and I hardly use them other than to test juice because I pretty much only use my Serpent Mini 25's. I can change wicks every couple of days for next to nothing and get pure flavour... so R65 for a cCell seems silly now...

Am I going to buy one? I don't think so but would certainly recommend someone looking for a commercial coiled tank with good flavour buy one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> @ddk1979 I only had the tank on loan for a few days and while I had it it performed really well... now they are available to buy I haven't bought one because I have plenty of Melo 3 Mini's and cCells and I hardly use them other than to test juice because I pretty much only use my Serpent Mini 25's. I can change wicks every couple of days for next to nothing and get pure flavour... so R65 for a cCell seems silly now...
> 
> Am I going to buy one? I don't think so but would certainly recommend someone looking for a commercial coiled tank with good flavour buy one!




Thanks @Rob Fisher .
I'm still in the "crawling" stage of my vaping journey and it's always great to get views and advice about vape gear from people who are the "sprinting" stage, although it might be more of a jog now.





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

@ddk1979 i got one yesterday and this is my take on it. It is a game changer.

Clouds are ok, flavours ok, but not going to replace a dripped or my goblin v3, performs pretty much on par with a stock coil deck. Vapes nice and smooth and the coils are easy as hell to change. The game changer bit is the price of the coils. Saw Vape king got stock of them at around R300 for 10 if I recall, that's half the price of any other stock coils. 

I honestly this talk/coil system is exactly what the market needs, bring down the price of vaping for the non hobbyist. An affordable, quality vape for those who don't want, for whatever reason, to learn to build a Clapton . If it helps get a new segment of smokers into vaping it's a chicken dinner of note. 

I'll be using it as a travel device, I fly up into Africa ever so often for a few days on business. You really don't want to carry a whole rebuild kit with you to Zambia for example and this will fit that niche nicely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Who's stocking these coils and adapters?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> Who's stocking these coils and adapters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



If you want a response from vendors, please ask in the "Who has stock" subforum @kyle_redbull 
This thread forms part of the general forum threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good news! An SA Vendor has the coils with the SLEEVE! 

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Good news! An SA Vendor has the coils with the SLEEVE!
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED


Thank you detective. I see the Melo3 is not mentioned.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Thank you detective. I see the Melo3 is not mentioned.



Yip they only mention thier own Vaporesso tanks... but I'm sure it will be just fine in the Melo 3!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

I would definitely be keen on this if they fit on the Melo3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they only mention thier own Vaporesso tanks... but I'm sure it will be just fine in the Melo 3!


I'm guessing we're all going to wait for you to confirm that when your order arrives Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> I would definitely be keen on this if they fit on the Melo3


Sent them an email. Shall report back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Good news! An SA Vendor has the coils with the SLEEVE!
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED



Good Lord now i don't know this or the Cerabis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Good Lord now i don't know this or the Cerabis?



It never stops does it...


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> It never stops does it...


Tell me about it Uncle Rob. Which has the better flavour now Rob if you compare the estoc with the 44/45? How long has your estoc coils lasted?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Tell me about it Uncle Rob. Which has the better flavour now Rob if you compare the estoc with the 44/45? How long has your estoc coils lasted?



I haven't used either for long enough to make a call because the Serpent Mini's took over the man cave... but I have no doubt the Cerabis coil will last longer because they are bigger and all ceramic while the EUC coils are small... but the EUC coils are a lot cheaper...

I'll bring both to the JHB Vape Meet and you can try them side by side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

@Rob Fisher, @Faheem777 and all other interested parties.

Walter from eCiggies has confirmed these do fit the Melo tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher, @Faheem777 and all other interested parties.
> 
> Walter from eCiggies has confirmed these do fit the Melo tanks.




After all the problems I've been having with the other ccells (possibly because I'm using 70/30 compared to Robs' 50/50), I'm keen to hear whether they handle higher VG juices well.

.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stand by @ddk1979! Just filled the Estoc up with Slug Juice which is 75/25...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@ddk1979 75/25 Juices are just fine with the EUC coils... I'm vaping Slug Juice no issues... just filled it and it's the original coil that I was using... washed it and it's been sitting doing nothing for a couple of weeks... filled the tank... did two hit without firing and all is well!

I just wish the EUC coils had better airflow... it's a bit restrictive for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Rob Fisher , I'll try to get a coil in hand just to try out before considering buying the pack of 10.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher, @Faheem777 and all other interested parties.
> 
> Walter from eCiggies has confirmed these do fit the Melo tanks.



Anyone tried these on the Melo tank yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Faheem777 said:


> Anyone tried these on the Melo tank yet?



Nope... still no sign of the adapter...


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... still no sign of the adapter...


Eciggies has the adapter 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

Um.... Rob posted about the sleeve being available a few posts up, so it sounds like it hasn't arrived or wasn't sent?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Um.... Rob posted about the sleeve being available a few posts up, so it sounds like it hasn't arrived or wasn't sent?



Rob was away and not in touch... off to Eciggies now! Thanks @kyle_redbull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip they are in stock! http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob was away and not in touch... off to Eciggies now! Thanks @kyle_redbull


No problem uncle rob

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are in stock! http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED


Looking forward to the feedback 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Tagging @Rob Fisher and @Stosta

I believe I have a "cure" for the airlock problem

Do NOT drop juice down the top of your coils when priming. Only in the juice holes. Then draw on the coil when installed a few times with airflow shut. Then open airflow and prime puff your way in 2.5 W increments till the 30 W sweetspot.

I dropped juice down my first coil and had a horrible airlock experience on the estoc. Now on coil 2 using abovementioned method, its the best ceramic experience I have had so far touch wood. The fomo for cerabis 45 is on hold for now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Tagging @Rob Fisher and @Stosta
> 
> I believe I have a "cure" for the airlock problem
> 
> Do NOT drop juice down the top of your coils when priming. Only in the juice holes. Then draw on the coil when installed a few times with airflow shut. Then open airflow and prime puff your way in 2.5 W increments till the 30 W sweetspot.
> 
> I droped juice down my first coil and had a horrible airlock experience on the estoc. Now on coil 2 using abovementioned method, its the best ceramic experience I have had so far touch wood. The fomo for cerabis 45 is on hold for now..


Hey! You got the Estoc?! Glad to hear you're enjoying it! I think it has a great flavour.

Will definitely give this a bash. I don't think Rob had any problems with airlocking in the Estoc, but it bothered me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Hey! You got the Estoc?! Glad to hear you're enjoying it! I think it has a great flavour.
> 
> Will definitely give this a bash. I don't think Rob had any problems with airlocking in the Estoc, but it bothered me a lot.


I did yes, the melo kept losing the resistence reading and refused to fire. The first coil in the estoc made me regret it but now all seems well in ceramic town for now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Schnappie said:


> Tagging @Rob Fisher and @Stosta
> 
> I believe I have a "cure" for the airlock problem
> 
> Do NOT drop juice down the top of your coils when priming. Only in the juice holes. Then draw on the coil when installed a few times with airflow shut. Then open airflow and prime puff your way in 2.5 W increments till the 30 W sweetspot.
> 
> I dropped juice down my first coil and had a horrible airlock experience on the estoc. Now on coil 2 using abovementioned method, its the best ceramic experience I have had so far touch wood. The fomo for cerabis 45 is on hold for now..


Woohooo seeing that no one is confirming that they will be stocking the cerabis I will talk to eciggies to ensure we get a constant supply of ceramic coils etc. Definitely getting me one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Woohooo seeing that no one is confirming that they will be stocking the cerabis I will talk to eciggies to ensure we get a constant supply of ceramic coils etc. Definitely getting me one



Vape King have ordered @kyle_redbull! They should arrive early next week at a rough guess!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape King have ordered @kyle_redbull! They should arrive early next week at a rough guess!


Ooh interesting will be nice to see the price versus the estoc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Got the EUC sleeve and 0.5 ohm coils from eCiggies. Inserted a coil in the sleeve and screwed into the base of a Melo 3 Mini (the 2ml one). Primed into the juice holes only. Took a draw or two from the top of the coil sleeve - one could see the priming juice getting absorbed into the wicking material. Closed the tank. Filled with juice from the top. Vaped. No problems at all. Great flavour. Finished about a 1/4 tank - no airlock or dry hits so far. Looking very promising.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> Got the EUC sleeve and 0.5 ohm coils from eCiggies. Inserted a coil in the sleeve and screwed into the base of a Melo 3 Mini (the 2ml one). Primed into the juice holes only. Took a draw or two from the top of the coil sleeve - one could see the priming juice getting absorbed into the wicking material. Closed the tank. Filled with juice from the top. Vaped. No problems at all. Great flavour. Finished about a 1/4 tank - no airlock or dry hits so far. Looking very promising.



Sounds promising. How's the Vape compared to the guardian? MTL friendly?


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Sounds promising. How's the Vape compared to the guardian? MTL friendly?


I MTL anything under the sun! From what I have gathered around here, MTL on the Melo 3 for a new vaper could be problematic - the airflow could be too much even if using a smaller bore driptip. If one has vaped for a few months it should probably be ok for MTL. The air flow on the Guardian can be restricted far more than on the Melo 3. HRH uses both for MTL and from my observations she prefers the Guardian.


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> I MTL anything under the sun! From what I have gathered around here, MTL on the Melo 3 for a new vaper could be problematic - the airflow could be too much even if using a smaller bore driptip. If one has vaped for a few months it should probably be ok for MTL. The air flow on the Guardian can be restricted far more than on the Melo 3. HRH uses both for MTL and from my observations she prefers the Guardian.



You MTL anything I get you tho, I battled a bit with the Melo in the start. By the sounds of it, it should be okay for me as a backup for the guardian. Thanks for the info @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Got the EUC sleeve and 0.5 ohm coils from eCiggies. Inserted a coil in the sleeve and screwed into the base of a Melo 3 Mini (the 2ml one). Primed into the juice holes only. Took a draw or two from the top of the coil sleeve - one could see the priming juice getting absorbed into the wicking material. Closed the tank. Filled with juice from the top. Vaped. No problems at all. Great flavour. Finished about a 1/4 tank - no airlock or dry hits so far. Looking very promising.


This is excellent news please keep us updated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Andre said:


> Got the EUC sleeve and 0.5 ohm coils from eCiggies. Inserted a coil in the sleeve and screwed into the base of a Melo 3 Mini (the 2ml one). Primed into the juice holes only. Took a draw or two from the top of the coil sleeve - one could see the priming juice getting absorbed into the wicking material. Closed the tank. Filled with juice from the top. Vaped. No problems at all. Great flavour. Finished about a 1/4 tank - no airlock or dry hits so far. Looking very promising.


That priming the juice holes only seems to do the trick! On day 5 of vaping about 6 tanks a day and still no problems. Even been swopping flavours quite smoothly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Okay, I think it is safe to say ccells are now redundant. Changed to a new Estoc coil today out of a weekly habit, ( the old one was still decent after a week of vaping 6 or 7 tanks a day, i just like to start the weekend on a fresh coil) and it primes quick and goes like a dream. I highly doubt this coil will have the problems the ccell had, its cheaper, and a lot quicker to replace. If you can get the sleeves imo there is no reason to buy ccells anymore

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duffie12

Out of curiosity has anyone tried the cotton EUC coils? Wondering how they fare?


----------



## Schnappie

Duffie12 said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried the cotton EUC coils? Wondering how they fare?


I think @Stosta did, he rated the flavour below ceramics, but maybe desserts will be better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Duffie12 said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried the cotton EUC coils? Wondering how they fare?


As @Schnappie says, the ceramics are better by miles IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Schnappie said:


> Okay, I think it is safe to say ccells are now redundant. Changed to a new Estoc coil today out of a weekly habit, ( the old one was still decent after a week of vaping 6 or 7 tanks a day, i just like to start the weekend on a fresh coil) and it primes quick and goes like a dream. I highly doubt this coil will have the problems the ccell had, its cheaper, and a lot quicker to replace. If you can get the sleeves imo there is no reason to buy ccells anymore


Great news 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Schnappie do u know who sells the sleeve separately and if so how much is it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

@kyle_redbull it looks like you can only get them at eciggies with 10 coils for R400.

Although since I didnt need one for the estoc they offered to give me R40 for the sleeve as they said people are looking for it if I dont need it. I suggest giving them a call maybe they still have some

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Schnappie said:


> @kyle_redbull it looks like you can only get them at eciggies with 10 coils for R400.
> 
> Although since I didnt need one for the estoc they offered to give me R40 for the sleeve as they said people are looking for it if I dont need it. I suggest giving them a call maybe they still have some


Thanks bud do you have a contact person I can speak to there?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Walter 084 309 2520

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Stosta said:


> As @Schnappie says, the ceramics are better by miles IMO.


Thanks. I'd sworn myself off ceramics after my last cCells. That bad burning taste can't be good for you. Maybe I'll give these a try though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I tried a estoc tank using the euc ceramic coils on the new vaporesso attitude and all I can say is wow definitely getting me a estoc tank. Great flavour too. @Schnappie what wattage are u running the ceramics at?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> I tried a estoc tank using the euc ceramic coils on the new vaporesso attitude and all I can say is wow definitely getting me a estoc tank. Great flavour too. @Schnappie what wattage are u running the ceramics at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I run them at about 32 watts, seems to be the sweetspot for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

